# 2018: World Eaters, Leman Russ and New Aspect Warriors!



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Take with a shaker of salt, but these rumours make 2018 sound like it's going to be an insane year!



Faeit 212 said:


> > Daemons release in Jan really more an AOS thing, but will include Great
> > Unclean One (!) and Pestigors
> 
> > Space Wolves last codex out (Summer-ish); Leman Russ returns! Also new
> ...


Pestigors will be interesting but the Great Unclean One is the figure i've been waiting for ever since the rumours began that the Daemons were getting new GD kits. My Death Guard will definitely be getting unholy allies in the form of a GUO and a host of Daemons!

In my opinion the World Eaters is the only part we can be 100% sure of and that's because it's inevitable that it will happen at some point. Whether they are due next year isn't guaranteed, but at some point both the World Eaters and Emperor's Children will get the same treatment as the Death Guard and Thousand Sons. I'll definitely be getting into that release right away, Kharn with a huge horde of new and improved Berzerkers and Berzerker Terminators, with packs of Flesh Hounds and Khornate Daemon Engines?? Hell to the YES!

Russ sounds awesome, though he's not a release i'll be getting. But i'm very interested in seeing what the Wolf King's return will mean lore-wise, the Primarchs are coming back slowly but surely and 40k will never be the same again, and i'm very much interested in seeing what Russ thinks of both the current Imperium and what his sons have been up to in the ten thousand years he's been away, especially the Months of Shame and the recent purging of Fenris's population (methinks the Inquisition is going to get shredded for that).

A new Avatar is most welcome, the current figure is ghastly out of date and desperately needs an upgrade to be worthy of the Avatar's lore. As for the Aspect Warriors that is very interesting, could the long-awaited plastic Aspect kits be on their way at last?? Plastic Striking Scorpions and Swooping Hawks would be exactly what it takes to get me collecting Eldar, though i'm still holding out for plastic Incubi and Mandrakes, either way the Eldar may finally be about to get the kits they've needed and deserved for a long long time.


LotN


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Really interested to see their approach to new Daemon stuff, CSM included. The new DG kits are so loaded with detail and options that it will be great to see them continue that. Brings it back to the multi-part kits from the days of yore.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing some new berzerkers, if true. I've had a box of old ones for years, but couldn't bring myself to ever paint them. Besides, the new Khärn mini deserves similarly awesome buddies to run with.


----------

